# Dove Lost His Love...



## GreenDawg (Feb 11, 2005)

Two clipped doves were found on our street. One was killed by a car and the other was brought to me by neighbors. He is in a smallish cage and he may not be getting any exercise, because he sits in one spot all day. How do I find a loving home for him with other doves? I have placed ads in the paper but no calls from the owner or anyone willing to adopt him.

I am in Lake View Terrace, Los Angeles. 

Thanks

GreenDawg

You can view his picture on my blog http://www.muttshack.blogdrive.com


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi GreenDawg,

Thank you for helping this poor pigeon. Were both birds' wings clipped? Does it have a band on its leg? Sounds like they were dumped by someone who no longer wanted them, which is especially cruel given that they couldn't fly. 

Is the pigeon eating and drinking well? What are you feeding it? Pigeon mix is best, but wild bird seed, canary or cockatiel seed would be fine for now. Does the bird appear to be in good physical condition, or is it sitting with its feathers fluffed up? Is it in good flesh or does it feel thin? I couldn't really tell from the picture. 

Hopefully we'll find someone who can take the pigeon in. We have several members in Southern California.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi GreenDawg,

If you can get the dove to me in Lake Forest in Orange County or to my rescue partner in Norco, I can guarantee your little rescued dove a good home with other doves. Please let us know.

Terry


----------



## GreenDawg (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you for responding. Yes his wings were clipped too --- he survived because apparently the car went right over him without striking him. He has no bands. 

I have parakeets and I gave him a bowl of parakeet seed -- it quite surprised me that he finished the whole bowl (my 'keets usually go for about a week!). I also saw the post about popcorn so I had some natural popcorn. I'm not sure if he ate it or just threw them out one by one on the ground... it is quite a mess. 

He looks in very good health - not fluffed up, healthy poop etc. They hacked his little wings but they fed him well. He seems very fleshy. 

I have just placed him in my bathtub so he can walk about a little and stretch his wings. He has been here with me for three days now and has'nt had much exercise. The rescue cage has the regular wire on the bottom (so the poop can fall through to the bottom). He sits on one leg when he sleeps - should he be on a perch or flat surface?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It sounds as though Terry or one of her friends is able to give him a home. Glad to hear he's in good condition. In answer to your question, pigeons are most comfortable perching on flat surfaces.


----------



## GreenDawg (Feb 11, 2005)

WOW Thank YOU! I am about an hour away from Orange County, near the Los Angeles Forest. With the rain today it could take five hours to get there. Do you know anyone closer or could we meet halfway on Sunday? I heard that the weather would improve by Sunday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. there's no point in trying to make arrangements for the bird today. Traffic everywhere will be a major disaster.

Where, exactly is Lake View Terrace? If the San Fernando Valley would be close for you, I can privately e-mail you two contacts there. Otherwise, it's me in Lake Forest or my friend and rescue partner, Bart, in Norco. I'm at I-5 and the El Toro Road exit. Bart is at I-15 and the 6th street exit.

Not to worry, though, we'll work something out. Nice looking pigeon and very kind of you to take it in.

Terry


----------



## GreenDawg (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm IN San Fernando Valley! I'd be much obliged if you could call your friends here!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've privately e-mailed you the phone #'s for the two SFV contacts. Please let us know how this works out. If, for some reason, neither can help you, then get back to us here, and I will make arrangements with you to take the bird.

Thanks again for helping this pigeon.

Terry


----------



## GreenDawg (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank You for directing me to this amazing lady. She kindly offered a place in her flock. The little pigeon, a racer I am told, immediatly blended with the group. It is an amazing place filled with whimsical baskets, incredible food and what seemed to me many suitors. (I am not sure how to upload pictures here, but you can see her in her new crib at http://www.muttshack.com). Thank you for an amazing website and for introducing me to a really wonderful person.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this worked out with Sam. Thank you for letting us know, for the lovely picture of Amanda's new home, and for the kind mention of pigeons.com on your site.

Terry


----------

